# Ya'll remember my whacker student thread that I ended up not posting



## Hockey (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13162

Well had a few more requests in the past couple days and since I'm no longer with the agency nor will I ever associate myself with this company again I'll post it




> Call goes out about 930 tonight for a "overdose"
> 
> 
> Arriving on scene at the apartment complex I notice we are getting waived down (you know the base coaches in baseball waiving a player onto home, yeah that was him) by a younger male holding a bright green fluorescent vest. I figure whatever and follow him as he's running back to the apartment door. I figured oh this is probably serious maybe.
> ...


The kid is in FTPRO's class so thats why I took out the information


With a certain someones posts in here recently, I thought maybe this kid did join :lol:

Enjoy


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 28, 2009)

*Oh Lordy-Lordy!*

Mucnhausen by EMT.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 28, 2009)

You were a lot nicer than I would have been.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, can i have some of your patience please.. I would have had the LEO's remove him.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 28, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> Wow, can i have some of your patience please.. I would have had the LEO's taze him.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## GR1N53N (Jul 28, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Fixed that for ya.




Hilarious. Both the story (although more frustrating, really) and the commentary.  


Just goes to show, "a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing [in the hands of idiots]."


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wrong kid took the adderal :>)


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 28, 2009)

Darn near got fired once for handing a fake leg to a 3rd rider on a fender bender. It was one of those 4 corner calls where 2 cities show up at once giving the apearance of a  huge scene. All I did was ask him to "take this to the other crew, they're going to need it." The poor kid got so spooked it took 10 minutes to get blood back in his face. He quit his class and left EMS. It was just a halloween prank...holy moly!

The Sup nearly fired me but he couldn't...he was fighting back a laugh. I haven't repeated it with a 1st time 3rd rider again and don't suggest it. Kinda felt bad.


----------



## exodus (Jul 28, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Darn near got fired once for handing a fake leg to a 3rd rider on a fender bender. It was one of those 4 corner calls where 2 cities show up at once giving the apearance of a  huge scene. All I did was ask him to "take this to the other crew, they're going to need it." The poor kid got so spooked it took 10 minutes to get blood back in his face. He quit his class and left EMS. It was just a halloween prank...holy moly!
> 
> The Sup nearly fired me but he couldn't...he was fighting back a laugh. I haven't repeated it with a 1st time 3rd rider again and don't suggest it. Kinda felt bad.



xD Nothing wrong with handing a student a fake leg! They might have to pick up the real one pretty soon! You did the kid a favor. Imagine how he would have reacted if it was a *real* leg!


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 28, 2009)

exodus said:


> xD Nothing wrong with handing a student a fake leg! They might have to pick up the real one pretty soon! You did the kid a favor. Imagine how he would have reacted if it was a *real* leg!



I tend to agree too.... my first ride along ever we had 46 y/o code and eventually got called at the hospital... they let me switch off between compressions and bagging all the way to the hospital... although it was very sad to know that I just watched someone die in front of me and to see the family (she had a 14y/o son) I knew after that, that this is what I wanted too do.... I had a friend in a similar situation that didnt even test after seeing what he did....


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow OP you have a lot more patience than I would have had with that kid, kudos to you lol.

As for the fake leg, I have to agree that you did the kid a favor, he would have gotten out eventually anyways after he saw a real mangled body part, better now then later. Like sail I had a code on my first ride where I got to do compressions, after that I was hooked.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 28, 2009)

The Sup nearly fired me but he couldn't...he was fighting back a laugh. I haven't repeated it with a "1st time 3rd rider" again and don't suggest it. Kinda felt bad.[/QUOTE]

Notice I didn't say I haven't pulled a prank again? Just not with a 1st time rider.  Humor is our emotional lifeline when used in the right context.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 28, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Fixed that for ya.



but with my luck, he would become a patient.  Than I would have to deal with him.  lol   
or i could just call in a second unit...hmm who do i dislike that i work with


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 28, 2009)

I find the whole situation very creepy.  You can almost see the kid poisoning his friend to get the ambulance there again.  My impression is borderline personality disorder.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just borderline?


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 28, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Just borderline?



LOL, he crazy in the worst way...  That's the short of it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 28, 2009)

He's a Super-EMT-Student!!!  Was mid-way through his 120 (or more) hours and was smarter than everyone else and was raring to save the day.  I would have had him arrested!  Great thing about responding to SAR calls... you get a Deputy on every call... comes in handy to have a well-armed cop handy...


----------

